# measuring csating distance



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

Any recommendations on a clip on line counter.
Would like to practice casting and get an idea on my progress without having to
set out markers on the field.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

I picked up a laser range finder from the local Field and Stream. Their price match guarantee let me get it for ~40% off.

I just cast next to my truck and then range the truck from sinker impact.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I've used a measurement wheel from harbor freight. Think it was less than $10 but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The best thing is a range finder. There are big differences in accuracy (you pay for accuracy) BUT pretty much any will do the job and get you close. A measuring wheel works but you have to walk straight and rough or rolling terrain can also affect accuracy. A 300 ft tape works pretty good, on casts longer than 300' you will need something that you can stick into the ground (on the end of tape) and release with a firm tug on the tape. A 9 gage fence tie works great.... . On the wheel and tape measure options, plant a flag on your first cast but don't measure. As you practice, move the flag back as needed on longer casts. At the end of your session, you only need measure the longest cast.

There are some GPS apps for your phone that do a pretty good job of measuring too.

Tommy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the advice Guy's. Definitely will look into a range finder. 
Rick


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Any recommendations on a clip on line counter.
> Would like to practice casting and get an idea on my progress without having to
> set out markers on the field.
> Thanks
> Rick


Just check the remainder of the line left on the spool.

When the entire spool is dumped on the cast you have done well.

Casting into the wind can also help to dump the spook as the wind helps to strip of the spool.

I practice over water, I do not field cast.


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

I'll hit the local high school football practice field and take a spray bottle of water to soak down the line before casting. 120 yards of pre-measured markers.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Joe H said:


> I'll hit the local high school football practice field and take a spray bottle of water to soak down the line before casting. 120 yards of pre-measured markers.


I do the same. Once i go past 120 i just walk it off and guesstimate. This works for me because i dont have to walk far, usually end up around 130.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Not the most accurate thing, but there are free range finding apps that used GPS to calculate distances between marks (like where you stood for the cast) and current location (like where the sinker landed as you walk over and are standing near it). Check the app store.


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

I used to put a very small piece of paper on the spool after a cast and then crank the line back over it.......next cast, if the paper flies out, then I was making improvements. Works on field and water casting. A long time ago, used to cast a baseball with line drilled through it and would cast from goal line to goal line.....just count the number of goals  Had 5 goals one day and kinda fun to watch the ball swing back over the goal post as you crank the line back in. You know you're getting accurate if you can throw that far and still keep it between the goals!


----------



## Cabsplus (Jun 15, 2019)

I have used distance sticks. The UK Carp fishing guys use them a lot to target specific spots in the lake. Real simple and easy. Insert 2 smooth poles in the ground,15-18" tall, apart at any set distance (lay your fishing rod on the ground and use it to mark the distance between the poles, My fishing rod is exactly 12'). I use fiberglass rods that come with driveway reflectors ( cut off reflector). Now I have two poles/rods set at exactly 12' apart. Make a cast. Tighten the line without moving the lead. Pull your line down from the spool and put it in the little retainer that holds your tag end when no tackle is on the line. Reel up your line. Now you simply place your weight at one pole and begin wrapping around both poles/rods. One complete wrap is 24' when poles set 12' apart. 10 wraps equals 240'...20 wraps equals 480' and so on. Wrap until the line stops at the retainer. Remove the line from the clip immediately so you don't cast again with it attached reel. Reel your line off the sticks paying attention so that you don't pull your line off the sticks in a clump leaving a knotted pile of line on the ground. The nice thing is you can cast into water and still get a pretty good distance measurement. If you are alone this is a great way to measure distance.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Get a good rangefinder. Easy to use, the good ones are extremely accurate. Walking is good exercise as well.


----------

